# Help: Transparent TOR proxy

## Itzamna

Hello,

I've been trying to transparently route all my traffic through TOR, as per their guide: https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy (section "Transparently anonymizing traffic for a specific user"). However, the IPTables commands they provide always produce errors.

The following commands:

```

iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT ! -o lo -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner anonymous -m tcp -j REDIRECT --to-ports 9040

iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT ! -o lo -p udp -m owner --uid-owner anonymous -m udp --dport 53 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 53

iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner --uid-owner anonymous -m tcp --dport 9040 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT -p udp -m owner --uid-owner anonymous -m udp --dport 53 -j ACCEPT

iptables -t filter -A OUTPUT ! -o lo -m owner --uid-owner anonymous -j DROP

```

all produce the error message "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.", however, 'nat' is a valid target, 'OUTPUT' is a valid chain and there are no invalid matches. I am stumped, I can't get it to work. 

Can someone explain to me how to do this correctly? 

Thanks in advance,

Itzamna

----------

## Itzamna

Never mind, I fixed it. I didn't have REDIRECT target support built into the kernel; in menuconfig it's found under Networking support --> Networking options --> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) --> Core Netfilter configuration.

I hope this is of help to anyone.

Regards,

Itzamna

----------

